# Wolfwood Aerial



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

'cuz you all keep asking "when's the rally at Wolfwood?" And we keep asking for the date .... You think we're kidding, don't you? (circa: 2 yrs pre-Puff. She now lives on the grass at the end of the driveway parallel to the house)


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

* AWESOME *


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

RizFam said:


> * AWESOME *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That didn't even come close

Wow







, want a new son with family







.

Beautiful

Bill.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

*Beautiful, Wolfie!!! *









How quickly can you have electric and water hookups for about 30 Outbacks???


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice!!!!!!

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

7heaven said:


> *Beautiful, Wolfie!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We've got a couple covered already. Will trade for mods!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

beautiful home









darrel


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Wolfie,

BEAUTIFUL!!!

We could relocate with out much thought! You'd never know we were there!

How can you leave there to go camping?

Linda


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice Wolfie 
Looks big enough for a rally

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I want to reserve the spot next to that tree at the corner of the lake....

















Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wolfie,

As you might have guessed, it is not often I am left speechless...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sweet. I'll bring my canoe!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Wolfie,
> As you might have guessed, it is not often I am left speechless...
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]96621[/snapback]​


I WIN!!!


















































(kidding)

(sort of)


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Wolfie,

If you look at the top center of the photo, you see a nice tree....that is my spot!!!

Gary


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

I LIKE IT!







As long as you've got kids to ride the mower...








Fred


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Man...that is one SWEEEEET spread you have there! Tell me again why you feel the need to camp with a home like that?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Man...that is one SWEEEEET spread you have there!Â Tell me again why you feel the need to camp with a home like that?
> [snapback]96640[/snapback]​


Its REAL tuff to 'need' to go away....but, as long as we're home, there is SOMETHING (no, LOTS of somethings) that need doing. If we're not there - darn, can't do any of them...so no point thinking about them = relaxing!

You'll have to forgive me tho'....not real excited about doing mods to the TT....to much yard work (play) to do


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RVCarolina said:


> I LIKE IT!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope - the tractor is MINE! I love to spend brainless time out there....but it does take 8 hrs to really do right (that's actually one of the few jobs we hire out) Takes him 4 hrs. For little $$$, I get 4 weekend days back every month.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yikes! Time to buy some goats!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Yikes! Time to buy some goats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























You have NO idea how on the mark you are!!! I LOVE goats, have wanted some for a LOOOONNGG time. We've even been "goat shopping" (its a rural thing). But - we got distacted and bought the land yacht.







Dogs go in the TT - NO GOATS ALLOWED. So, the goats would have to stay home....and be tended...and milked....and.... and.... Already have too much distracting us from CAMPING. The goats are on hold!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Okay, seems to me like you need a real handyman/grounds keeper. Uh, did I ever tell you that I can do carpentry, plumbing and electric work? Plus, DW and I can tutor your kids. Let me know when the carriage house by the lake is finished and we'll be there.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

Rally at your house









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

So why for a fall rally are we looking elsewhere?? I could do without hook ups for a weekend in the fall.

The only problem I see is if the ground is soft we will all leave tire tracks









John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I've found my spot.-----nice
















So what is the mower, a 60" or 72" wide???

You can always find the leach field in aerial pics...

kevin


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> So why for a fall rally are we looking elsewhere?? I could do without hook ups for a weekend in the fall.
> 
> The only problem I see is if the ground is soft we will all leave tire tracks
> 
> ...


But, that's okay John. Since I'm the new live-in grounds keeper, I'll take care of all the ruts.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Wollfie;

Nothing past WOW seems to cover it.

Dreamtimers


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Okay, seems to me like you need a real handyman/grounds keeper. Uh, did I ever tell you that I can do carpentry, plumbing and electric work? Plus, DW and I can tutor your kids. Let me know when the carriage house by the lake is finished and we'll be there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can work something out - bartering is big in NH....did I tell you I have friends at Nabisco & Keebler ?









but...uh...about the "carriage house" (aka Miata storage/future home of goats & horses) with Orchid greenhouse) - that's the 1st BIG mod, planned. No problem tho' - we already have the plans in-house. Can you have the 30 hook-ups ready for October?

When can you start? We'll have the tent ready for you ... a little incentive to get the barn done sooner.







Site #5 w/unobstructed water view & access, canoe put-in, walk-out fishing, & wildlife visitations ok? (Sorry, Sites 1 - 4 are already booked for a life time. )

ps. No 'kid tutoring' required - I already home school the Shelties.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, seems to me like you need a real handyman/grounds keeper.Â Uh, did I ever tell you that I can do carpentry, plumbing and electric work?Â Plus, DW and I can tutor your kids.Â Let me know when the carriage house by the lake is finished and we'll be there.Â
> ...


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Beautiful.......Bo and Tristan are packing as we speak to come live with Aunt Wolfie. action


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

summergames84 said:


> Beautiful.......Bo and Tristan are packing as we speak to come live with Aunt Wolfie. action
> [snapback]96819[/snapback]​


Cousins Seeker and Tadger would welcome the fun! Oh, and Moon needs to come, too. ....and if (s)he doesn't ride, just tell her/him to ignore the saddles in the garage


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Wolfie:

Moon is 26 and would take great offense at even seeing a saddle!







Please put them way far out of his sight! But, he is a great lawn mower/fertilizer combo!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wolfwood,

That is some nice place you have there. Nice!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

summergames84 said:


> Wolfie:
> 
> Moon is 26 and would take great offense at even seeing a saddle!
> 
> ...


SSSSSSSHHHHHHHH - that'll be our little secret - they're gone !!!!!! There will be no insults to the aged at Wolfwood. In fact, we happily provide exceptional retirement facilties for all 4-leggeds!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Look's like a nice place for a Highland Games......









Tim


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Look's like a nice place for a Highland Games......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All those cabers and hammers would really make a mess of the lawn. More work for Moosegut the grounds keeper.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> > Look's like a nice place for a Highland Games......
> ...


Ahh, but think of the sound of a lone Piper on the shore of the lake, playing a nice lament, as the sun set's......I'm getting chills just thinking about it.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Not Yet said:
> 
> 
> > hatcityhosehauler said:
> ...


Yep - nightly event at Camp Wolfwood. Would you prefer Mackintosh's Lament or Lament for Capt. McDougal? Requests cheerfully accepted (just drop a Guiness in the PipeCase







)

btw - this ground is SOOOOOO hard after 150 yrs of cattle...Moosegut won't need to interrupt his Barn Building.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> I've found my spot.-----nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kevin - its a little one ---- only 42".....that's why it takes so long and we hire it out








I'm waiting for the monster Kuboto to show up under the Christmas Tree....


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

It would of course be the Clan Pipers choice after all. I like The MacFarlanes Gathering too.

Tim


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks alot like a par 3.









Very nice.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> Looks alot like a par 3.Â Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Judging by the number of balls we found when building, I'd guess others saw it that way too...'xcept when we bought the land, it was ALL over-grown hay...shoulder high....don't know how they swung, but sure know why they couldn't find them once they landed! Dredging the pond could bring in quite a bounty, I'm sure.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Think we found the location for our National Rally..


----------

